# New Enduro Fullface Helmet



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I was at Kali Protectives recently and they were displaying their newest helmet that should be available in October. From what I was told it's the lightest full frame DH rated helmet on the market. The chin bar even passes the motorcycle tests. The style is pretty cool and visibility was excellent. I haven't got my hands on it to ride with yet, but at a $200 price point this thing seems like it will be a game changer.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

This is enduro helmet. It lacks padding 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

My understanding is that it's DH certified. So I believe you are wrong. I'll send them an email and double check just so I'm not saying something wrong.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I tell ya, I have a TLD Stage, had a Fox Proframe, both DH certified, and they're great but neither one feels as solid and protective as my Fox Rampage Pro Carbon DH helmet. The sense of security I get from a full-on DH helmet when hauling ass in a bike park is much greater than the lightweight versions, even though they're DH rated. I like the lightweight versions for aggressive trail riding.

Does anyone here know a lot about what it takes to get that DH rating, i.e., how much more protective is the Rampage than the Stage? Is it just my perception?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

What is the claimed weight?

Looks like their lightest current DOT certified model is 1050g and $550 right now.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Nat said:


> I tell ya, I have a TLD Stage, had a Fox Proframe, both DH certified, and they're great but neither one feels as solid and protective as my Fox Rampage Pro Carbon DH helmet. The sense of security I get from a full-on DH helmet when hauling ass in a bike park is much greater than the lightweight versions, even though they're DH rated. I like the lightweight versions for aggressive trail riding.
> 
> Does anyone here know a lot about what it takes to get that DH rating, i.e., how much more protective is the Rampage than the Stage? Is it just my perception?


I would venture some speculation that my carbon DH helmet would better protect against penetration of shell. Also the chinbar is more solid. 
My Stage is great and i think itll do well for me. These polycarb micro shells on lighter helmets are remarkably tough, we took to throwing on ground and bashing with bat a freinds TLD A1 that he was replacing. The shell stayed intact while foam smashed. I know theres a certain penetration standard DH rating entails, im pretty sure full fiberglass or carbon helmets handle it fine, the light fullfaces prob meet standards closer without as much extra margin.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I stand corrected. I apologize, I was going off of what someone told me at the event. I emailed the owner of the company and this is what he said:


Me - What's the weight of the helmet? 

Brad - The one I am riding is 630 grams

Me - Is it DH Certified?

Brad - No, this is not a DH helmet, not designed to be. It is a enduro helmet. I do not expect people to wear this helmet on the lifts. The idea is that you are as happy riding uphill as you are down. To pass the DH standard I would have had to reduce the ventilation close down vents and reduce ventilation. This is a helmet you will ride for hours at a time which means you will be climbing more then descending.

Me - You said it passed the moto chinbar test. Would it pass DOT?

Brad - It does pass the both the DH chin bar tests and DOT chin bar tests. It does not pass DOT penetration test … too many vents.

Me - When will it be available?

Brad - Production starts middle of October …. So November.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Picard said:


> This is enduro helmet.





B1KER said:


> Brad - No, this is not a DH helmet, not designed to be. It is a enduro helmet.


Good Lord... high five for Picard!


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

B1KER said:


> I stand corrected. I apologize, I was going off of what someone told me at the event.


Thanks for reminding me why I don't post on forums other than NorCal.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Nahhh man, it's a cool helmet but Picard is _never_ right.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Nat said:


> I tell ya, I have a TLD Stage, had a Fox Proframe, both DH certified, and they're great but neither one feels as solid and protective as my Fox Rampage Pro Carbon DH helmet. The sense of security I get from a full-on DH helmet when hauling ass in a bike park is much greater than the lightweight versions, even though they're DH rated. I like the lightweight versions for aggressive trail riding.
> 
> Does anyone here know a lot about what it takes to get that DH rating, i.e., how much more protective is the Rampage than the Stage? Is it just my perception?


The TLD Stage is ASTM 1952 (DH cert) by the way. You need to define "more protective" before anyone can answer that question. Are you 'more protected' by being in a astm cert helmet, than not, yes. Is a TLD DH helmet astm? yes, is the stage? yes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

stiksandstones said:


> The TLD Stage is ASTM 1952 (DH cert) by the way. You need to define "more protective" before anyone can answer that question. Are you 'more protected' by being in a astm cert helmet, than not, yes. Is a TLD DH helmet astm? yes, is the stage? yes.


Since you're in the helmet industry maybe you could help define it for me. Would the D3 carbon be a better choice than the Stage for riding park? Why or why not?

Or, what would I gain from buying the D3 Carbon over the Stage when the Stage is lighter, more ventilated, and less expensive?


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

Nat said:


> Nahhh man, it's a cool helmet but Picard is _never_ right.


Sorry, I read that wrong. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

Shiva 2.0 carbon is $550. You can save a bunch of money buy going to the FRP version. (Kevlar, fiberglass, carbon)

The Alpine is a non DOT DH helmet. Much lighter and smaller. 

The invader is an all day helmet. I don’t love the idea of riding bike parks with it. But you could. 

Keep in mind these are inmoulded (co-mounded the shell and foam are bonded together...not held in place with glue or tape) fullface helmets. You wouldn’t ride an open face helmet that wasn’t inmoulded.... why would you ride a fullface that was inmoulded?


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

B1KER said:


> I was at Kali Protectives recently and they were displaying their newest helmet that should be available in October. From what I was told it's the lightest full frame DH rated helmet on the market. The chin bar even passes the motorcycle tests. The style is pretty cool and visibility was excellent. I haven't got my hands on it to ride with yet, but at a $200 price point this thing seems like it will be a game changer.
> 
> View attachment 1281647
> 
> ...


B1...how was the beer that day? I pour it well!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh wat!? Good thing I waited...was ready to pull the trigger on a Bell.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the real question is, does the visor flip up for goggle clearance?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Nat said:


> Nahhh man, it's a cool helmet but Picard is _never_ right.


What? How dare you say that the captain is wrong!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

Here is the office memo about his helmet. 
“to be clear on what the invader is (and is not). Just because this has a chin bar does not make it a DH helmet, it was never designed to be a DH helmet. It is meant to be so ventilated that you will wear this climbing for hours as well as go fast down. I did not intend to see this on the lifts at Whistler.
The chin bar is very strong, passes the DH standard and even passes the US DOT chin bar standards. This helmet does not pass the ASTM DH standard in full. I would have to close up most of the vents to make that happen. Then it would no longer be a helmet you would be willing to climb in and ride.
This is a trail helmet with face protection. Strong face protection.”


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

Nat said:


> Since you're in the helmet industry maybe you could help define it for me. Would the D3 carbon be a better choice than the Stage for riding park? Why or why not?
> 
> Or, what would I gain from buying the D3 Carbon over the Stage when the Stage is lighter, more ventilated, and less expensive?


I was told durability. Apparently the D3 is more likely to survive a crash since it's sturdier. I was on the fence and opted for the D3. It was more comfortable overall. Hopefully it won't kill me on those hot days.


----------



## AkhenKheires (Oct 8, 2019)

For the extra protection, I'm leaning towards going for a helmet with a chin bar at this point. This Kali Invader helmet looks really interesting to me.

Will the Kali Invader be the most ventilated helmet on the market with a chin bar?


----------

